# Need a sig!!!!!!!!!!



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I need a really cool Bas Ruten sig...

I will give 50,000 credits to whomever makes the one I pick. All attempts will get some +rep love from me in perpetuity...:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

A Bas sig for DW, hmm may have to dust off the old photoshop.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

So I know with all of this going on some people may not have time to work on this, but anyone got any ideas on my Bas sig? :confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I started one it wasn't working out but I have the render and will start again when I have time to come up with something, won't be tonight but maybe tomorrow, haven't forgotten you DW.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Cool man, Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I tried to do something diffrent than my ussual here, not sure how I feel about it so I figured Id post it see how it looks and go from there, if you don't like it I'll be more than happy to give it another go. I never thought of it but I could give it a purple tone if you wanted to.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I tried to do something diffrent than my ussual here, not sure how I feel about it so I figured Id post it see how it looks and go from there, if you don't like it I'll be more than happy to give it another go. I never thought of it but I could give it a purple tone if you wanted to.


2bh i didnt like it. u usually make the best sigs on the board so i know u can do alot better


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TBH, it wasn't really my cup of tea, but it seems everyones taste is different, think I'll give it a go later this just seems weird, but not good weird just weird weird.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Its a little strange looking man, I do like the blue in it though, that really pops when you look at it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How are these?


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> How are these?


Great stuff toxic my sigs are rather boring... If only I had a nice tutorial on those sweet effects :confused05:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Man I love *BOTH *of those. I have to decide which one now...


EDIT:Now that I have stared at them a while, I think I like the second one the best!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Great stuff toxic my sigs are rather boring... If only I had a nice tutorial on those sweet effects :confused05:


Honestly a tutorial would take me forever, I will explain to you how I have made them though, find yourself a bunch of abstract renders (C4D's) (check out the resources thread) , the background and foreground are made up of them, layer them and play with different blending modes, particularly the overlay option if your placing them over the fighter, you can also play with the liquefy tool (its in the filters menu) to try and set the flow. The other important thing to use is your gradient tool, I frequently overlay gradients over the sigs to help with the blending and experiment with different colors and gradient options not just your typical black white or black transparent. 

If you want I will try and make a brief instructional some time and I can email it to you along with the PSD file so you can actually see what I have done.

Another piece of advice I will give you is spend some time looking for renders, try to find fighters in more natural or unique poses as opposed to the standard fighter pic poses.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Damn Toxic i love them man really well done work bud..


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Honestly a tutorial would take me forever, I will explain to you how I have made them though, find yourself a bunch of abstract renders (C4D's) (check out the resources thread) , the background and foreground are made up of them, layer them and play with different blending modes, particularly the overlay option if your placing them over the fighter, you can also play with the liquefy tool (its in the filters menu) to try and set the flow. The other important thing to use is your gradient tool, I frequently overlay gradients over the sigs to help with the blending and experiment with different colors and gradient options not just your typical black white or black transparent.
> 
> If you want I will try and make a brief instructional some time and I can email it to you along with the PSD file so you can actually see what I have done.
> 
> Another piece of advice I will give you is spend some time looking for renders, try to find fighters in more natural or unique poses as opposed to the standard fighter pic poses.


Alright that's awesome thanks.. Where do you recommend I look for fighter render's. Sorry about stealing your thread DW.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Toxic, you are da man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Alright that's awesome thanks.. Where do you recommend I look for fighter render's. Sorry about stealing your thread DW.


Its not so much where you look as what your looking for to make your renders., personally I like Bing as an image search engine because I can limit the results to large pics which are easier to work with.

Instead of starting with a pic like this










Start with something like this instead.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Alright that's awesome thanks.. Where do you recommend I look for fighter render's. *Sorry about stealing your thread DW*.


Damn thread stealer!


It's ok I got what I needed! :thumbsup:


----------

